# Liberty Strippers



## Dhummel21 (Apr 7, 2005)

I am interested in stripper fishing in Liberty Reservior. 
When, where, what to use?????????????
Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Hi and welcome to the forum. Not many of us fish Liberty especially for stripers. Here's a brief rundown on Liberty stripers.

Season - Open year round

Creel Limit - Two

Size - Min 18" and allowed one over 30"

Favored Bait - Large shiners and chicken liver.

My Favorite Place - Under the Rt. 32 bridge.

Tip - Fish shiners on fish finder rig and liver on standard bottom rig early in the morning.

There are some monster rock in there - 40" - 50" with 30" being pretty common. Although not legal to use the rock gorge themselves on the stocked rainbow trout. So if by chance you would happen to catch a trout at the Rt. 32 bridge (just happens to be a stocking point) and a big rock takes the trout.........well you get the point.

Hope this helps. Go get 'em. Looking forward to a report.

Catman.


----------



## Excalibur (Oct 27, 2004)

*Catfish --*

I used to fish at the 32 bridge but never seemed to have great luck there. I wanted to ask you about that...

Where around the 32 bridge do you fish...

My location was as follows:

Park on the westminster side of the 32 bridge -- hike down the trails to water's edge.

If you were standing on bridge w/ westminster behind you and eldersburg ahead, I was on the lower right side.

While down there, I even found an old roadbed -- I waded out onto the roadbed and cast from there -- still the results were pretty dismal.

Just looking for some pointers.

Thanks,
Ex


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

*Excalibur*

OK you're in the right location. If you're standing under the bridge with Westminster to your back you want to fish from the piling left. There's a deep channel that runs through there. You want to be casting out about 150'. Time of year is important. From now through the end of May and September through November are the best times. Use large shiners (4" - 5"). I've also caught them on chicken liver but they are usually smaller rock. Early AM is the best time. Good luck.

Catman.


----------



## Excalibur (Oct 27, 2004)

*Location*

Ok. I've got the location you're talking about.

To get there, do you hike down the right hand side and then back under the bridge heading to the left ?

Or do you hike down the left hand side directly ?

Not sure if there are cliffs there (like on the Eldersburg side)

Also -- who's your local supplier of shiners -- I've used Old Reisterstown Bait and Tackle in the past -- but I wasn't sure if there was someone better (cheaper / better quality) locally ?

Thanks,
Ex


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

That old road bed that you fished leads back up to Rt. 32. Just walk it down. This side is not rocky like the Eldersburg side. You need to be a billy goat to fish that side. Stick with Old Reistertown Bait & Tackle, they're the best for Liberty.

Catman.


----------



## Excalibur (Oct 27, 2004)

*The road bed I'm thinking about...*

is on the far right hand side of the bridge -- if westminster is to my back. It's a good 200 yards away -- so we must be talking different roadbeds.

Are you saying that there is a roadbed on the left side of the bridge that leads from the parking area down to the water ?


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Excalibur said:


> is on the far right hand side of the bridge -- if westminster is to my back. It's a good 200 yards away -- so we must be talking different roadbeds.
> 
> Are you saying that there is a roadbed on the left side of the bridge that leads from the parking area down to the water ?


That's it, same road bed. You've got to climb over a few downed trees but it leads down to the water. The only thing on the left side is a fire trail that leads back to my secret crappie cove. 

Catman.


----------



## Excalibur (Oct 27, 2004)

*So...(not to be dense)*

You're saying that for stripers, fish under or to the right side of the bridge (w/ Westminster to your back ?)


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

*No Problem*

With Westminster at your back youll be fishing under the bridge and to the left. The water gets real shallow to the right. Guess we should have done this by PM but at least anyone else interested will know where to fish.  Good luck and tight lines.

Catman.


----------



## Excalibur (Oct 27, 2004)

*Thanks -- I appreciate your filling me in.*

So...to get to the left of the bridge, do I simply park on the left and walk down that side --

Or do I need to cross over to the right, hike down and then head back under the bridge to the left ?

Ex


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Cross over the bridge and park in the big opening on the right.

Catman.


----------



## oldsalt (May 6, 2003)

Nick Guess we will have about 150 People there this weekend. Thanks


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

oldsalt said:


> Nick Guess we will have about 150 People there this weekend. Thanks


Got that right. Do you think they can find it?  I'll be there at 5:30AM Saturday morning selling shiners and hot coffee.  

Catman


----------



## hookem (Mar 27, 2001)

*Very Good guys*

I enjoyed reading your dialogue. I was all ears reading it. I always wondered about fishing at the Liberty. Now that I'm equipped with some great information, I think I'll try it.  It might even become my second striper hole. Thanks guys.


----------



## hookem (Mar 27, 2001)

hookem said:


> I enjoyed reading your dialogue. I was all ears reading it. I always wondered about fishing at the Liberty. Now that I'm equipped with some great information, I think I'll try it.  It might even become my second striper hole. Thanks guys.



Legally catchem and keepem


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

Shoot, I'll put up some signs Friday nite pointing the way to the striper "HOLE" and parking,yea right. :--|


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Dang Trigger, my striper hole went from a closely guarded secret to front page in a heart beat.  Guess the only thing I left out is that the area has a lot of snakes.  

Catman.


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

Hey snakes are good bait for Lg. mouth bass, maybe the rock might take them thinking their eels, never know!!!!


----------



## hookem (Mar 27, 2001)

*Somebody has to do.*

Somebody has to let the cat out of the bag. I hope you have another favorite fishing hole you haven't told anyone about. In any case we appreciate it. We'll try to leave some fish for you and keep the place clean. 




Legally catchem and keepem


----------



## Excalibur (Oct 27, 2004)

*Liberty should have year-round pressure*

There is no catch and release season at Liberty. From what I understand, "landlocked" stripers can be taken year around at 18"


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*Think Storm lures wil work*

If these stripers will take a 4" shiner, why not a storm lure?

Seems like it would make sense.

Were the shiners fished on a bobber so they could swim around, similar to pike fishing, or off the bottom like for flounder?


Thx,

Jeff


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

Eather way, what ever floats your boat


----------



## Excalibur (Oct 27, 2004)

*Or in this case*

Whatever floats the shiner...


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*thx*

I have always been hesitant to use a bobber as it does not appear to be "real" fishing. More of what a kid would do. But I guess what ever floats a shiner, or whatever 

Thanks,

ps

Not lurching, just trying to improve my techniques.

Jeff


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*I'll be selling Kripsy Cream donuts there*

this weekend.


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*Yeah,*

I will have a stripper at LIBERTY This weekend.

SO EVERYONE GO TO LIBERTY RES. THIS WEEKEND FOR COFFEE, FREE BAIT, DOUGHNUTS AND STRIPPERS!!!

ALSO PIZZA, BEER, GUNS AND FIRETRUCKS


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Hey guys I don't mind giving up my favorite striper hole. I'd be tickeled to death if some of you guys took some rock out of there. Just make sure you fish it early in the morning. I wasn't kidding about the snakes. I've seen copperheads, rat snakes, black racers and common water snakes. Just watch where you walk, this isn't Sandy Point.

Jeff good question about how to fish a shiner. When fishing the btm I use a standard fish finder rig. When using a bobber I set it about 4' above the bait with a 1/8 oz split shot 18" above the bait. Use a fairly large bobber so the shiner doesn't pull it under. Don't be surprised is a big lm bass takes your shiner. There's more of them in there than stripers.

Storms should work. I know the guys that boat the area troll them.

Catman.


----------



## hookem (Mar 27, 2001)

*Shucks*

I'm going to spsp this Sat. but all the fellowship seems to be headed to Liberty. What's a guy, his sons, nephew and friend to do? Enjoy all but the stripper and snakes. Cat the stripers instead. Remember to post the results so I can drool or gloat. Tight lines fellows.

May your cooler overflow.


----------



## johnnyrockfish (Jul 22, 2001)

*Rt.32 Stripers*

I used to fish Rt32 for stripers every weekend. Im not sure of how big a secret it is but its a great spot. I have never caught a big striper there but can tell you that Ive seen em' on quite a few occasions. They were never interested in my offerings. They like to hold tight to shoreline in the evening and from a distance you see a huge ripple coming toward you around the shoreline. I thought at first it was a beaver swimming along until it got right up on me and my heart went from my chest to my throat. Old Reisterstown is a reliable place for bait and Doug usually ahs the low down on what is going on and where when it comes to Liberty. I myself live in Reisterstown and have been using him since I was about 14 (im 29 now) and fishing liberty about as long. There are some huge stripers lurking about in Liberty. I know DNR has shocked ones bigger than the record (landlocked)according to an article I had read. (have no idea where that article is now) Enjoy and YES, BEWARE of them SNAKES (He was not messing around; seen plenty of Copperheads myself). They can end a good day of fishing in a hurry if your not on your toes.


----------

